# Do I have a pair?



## CREEPlNG_DEATH (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a pair of leuc's about 1 and 1/2 years old. When I play leuc mating calls the bigger of the 2 goes crazy and comes towards the sound, while the other gets away to a higher darker spot usually behind the crypt in there tank. I believe he is the male and the other being the female. Am I right? 

I am really hoping for a pair, as I lost 2 of my leucs 1 the other day and 1 about 4 months ago. They were all the same age and lived together, but about a year ago I ran out of ff's and the 2 smaller ones never fully recovered, so it was my fault and I promised myself to never let that happen again.

Matt


----------



## Nillocean (Oct 3, 2008)

In my experience, which is limited, the only real way to tell if you have a pair (besides the evidence: eggs) is to have one call and another one perform the love stroke (the scientific name I'm sure). Other than that there are differences in anatomy that are sometimes indicative of sex, but most often fairly ambiguous. Hope that helps somewhat.


----------

